# What Do You Think Of These Does I Bought?



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay, Valarie at Piddlin Acres sold her entire herd  . So I bought a few so I would have 3 Piddlin Acres does. The two I bought are MCH Piddlin Acres PV Water Flower who is the littermate sister of Piddlin Acres PV Pokemon *S. And I also bought her hald sister Piddlin Acres PV Suzuki's Pearl. You can see them on my website here- http://orianthiranch.com/Seniors.html . So did I do good? Tell me what you like about them and what you don't like. And don't be afraid to be harsh if you need to be. :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You did awesome! I especially like Pearl. Can't believe Piddlin Acres is no more.... *sad face*.... I guess I'll have to hold onto my girl by a Piddlin Acres sire for all she is worth. You probably can't go wrong with anything from that herd.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, you have beautiful animals! :drool: :drool: :drool: 
Congrats on the new girls!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am glad you like them. I got Pearl for only $300!!! She had mastitis a long time ago and it damaged half of her udder so she can't be shown anymore. But heck she is still a valuable brood doe!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool: Love them!!! You did really well! I did not know she was selling all her goats, I have always loved her herd. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anything out of Baywatch is awesome. I have a Baywatch line in both my doe Sadie and new herdsire Rider.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They both look awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice! :leap: They are lovely You did really good. Lucky you! i am not familiar with the farm/breeder but i know they are prob just as happy as they know they going to good home. don't know which one i like best probably pearl....but they all look good.

Have fun with them...Blessings.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah Pearl seems to be everyones favorite. lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great find! :hi5: Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking girls! Congrats!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks! Going to pick them up Saturday!!!!! :leap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, I can't believe the Piddlin Acres herd is no more....going to be an adjustment going to shows and not seeing her there. Though she did keep 5 goats that she leased out to a friend until she has a place to start again.

I bought a few from her herd as foundation animals for my farm and just bought her finished champion doe, Bobby Sox, as well. Will be picking her up mid-September after she is bred to Chick Magnet. Even though she is an older girl I am super excited to bring her into my herd. Hoping for a buck kid to keep as a herdsire!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah that's cool! I have a Sox daughter. She is pretty nice, although I was hoping for better.  Conformationally she could be more level and her rump is pretty steep. And I wish she was longer bodied. But she is nice overall. She has nice udder. The only thing I don't like about her udder is small teats. It makes it so difficult for milking. Other than that she has a perfect mammary system. And has quite abit of capacity for a 2nd freshener. You can see pictures of her on my website if you haven't already seen them. What other does did you get from Valerie?


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a daughter out of MCH Little Rascals Emerald Ruby Slippers (Piddlin Acres CB Ruby Slippers), a doe out of Piddlin Acres Contessa de Rojo (Piddlin Acres DJ Breaking Dawn, and a buck out of MCH//CH Piddlin Acres Tessa's Boots (Piddlin Acres BRS Reboot).


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Cookies N' Cream looks nice! I just got new pictures of her sire Legacy. Ohhhh so nice. He is a beautiful buck and I am proud to own the father of Cookie. She has a very nice udder!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, Cookies FF udder was a nice surprise for sure. At the Cibolo classic show there was one judge in particular that couldn't say enough about her udder. When he walked past her on his first pass down the line he did a double-take, stopped, and walked back to look again and said, "She's got a hell of a mammary on her, doesn't she?"

Then when he had the class in their final places, he placed her second but made a point to say that he felt that the first place udder was on the second place doe. And after the class was done and they were waiting for the next group to take their places, he came over to where we were standing to compliment her again and tell us that he felt she was only a half a point below the first place doe and that in 19 out of 20 other shows she would have easily won GCH!

I was pretty proud of my girl, for sure! Can't wait to see how she turns out in future freshenings. Her dam, Oreo, took Grand that day and is now a finished champion.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

You girls are both so lucky. I didn't even know Piddlin Acres sold out until I saw this post. Kinda wish I would have known, but I don't have any money anyways. She is planning on restarting though, isn't she? I hope so! I can't imagine not having Piddlin Acres in the ND world.  But Congrats!!! Gorgeous does!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think she will be restarting for awhile. But maybe...


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, she only kept a total of 5 goats and they are currently living with a friend on lease. Not sure if or when she will be back but it will take a while for her to rebuild even when she does start again. :tears:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on your awesome purchases! I had emailed her awhile back about putting deposits on kids, I am guessing the dispersale was why I never heard back!
Wish I had known, would have given a kidney for a few of those does!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Red Mare- I have 3 Piddlin Acres does and they will all be kidding soon! lol It's not too late to get some of her genetics! :greengrin:


----------

